# Voluntary OT



## nicolep (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello! I work at a DC and is my fist time trying to schedule myself for voluntary overtime with the app (myTimeforTarget).. how does it work? I was able to selected the days and put my availability but I do not know what is the next step? Do I just show up to work or do I have to wait a confirmation? Because my schedule still showing just my normal hours.. I am just confused!


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 13, 2021)

Up arrow = pick up a shift,  you can choose full\half etc like it shows.  Chose one and click save.
You'll get an app notification of a schedule update if it gets approved and will show you're scheduled for that day.  I've had better luck making sure I do it before the schedule is updated.


----------

